# Elephant Drawing Elephant



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Wow, what a sweetheart.

C'mon Dems, show an ass with that many brains.


----------



## Gracie

Problem is...the elephants are shocked with a cattle prod to do this "trick" until the prod is no longer needed. Then they allow people to watch the "cute" trick the elephant does.


----------



## Gracie

Sorta like the cute tricks elephants do in the circus but nobody sees what they endure when the tent is closed up and the animals are shoved back in their tiny cages and the elephants chained where they rock and rock and rock. Oh, and those that think rocking elephants are them dancing...wrong. That is how they show their distress.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I went to Catholic schools in the early 60's.  In some ways I was cattle-prodded to learn things too.

I will never stop thanking them.


----------



## Gracie

But you could have left any time you wanted. Big difference.

However, with that said, I have no intention of arguing about animal cruelty and/or those who think animals are here for your entertainment.

/thread


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Gracie is correct that these elephants are treated very cruelly in order to get them to perform. 

There's no excuse for torturing any animal for our profit and entertainment.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I went to Catholic schools in the early 60's.  In some ways I was cattle-prodded to learn things too.
> 
> I will never stop thanking them.




Do you believe you were incapable of learning without being mistreated and abused?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Luddly Neddite said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Catholic schools in the early 60's.  In some ways I was cattle-prodded to learn things too.
> 
> I will never stop thanking them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe you were incapable of learning without being mistreated and abused?
Click to expand...


Nope, but it certainly sped up the process and resulted in higher achievements at lower grade levels than in the public system.


----------



## jasonlee3071

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I went to Catholic schools in the early 60's.  In some ways I was cattle-prodded to learn things too.
> 
> I will never stop thanking them.


If the elephant was cattle prodded into painting pics then there's no reason for that creature to feel greatful to his masters for teaching him.
Going to a catholic school and electro-shocking an elephant are two different things entirely.
One of these is totally unnacceptable.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

jasonlee3071 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Catholic schools in the early 60's.  In some ways I was cattle-prodded to learn things too.
> 
> I will never stop thanking them.
> 
> 
> 
> If the elephant was cattle prodded into painting pics then there's no reason for that creature to feel greatful to his masters for teaching him.
> Going to a catholic school and electro-shocking an elephant are two different things entirely.
> One of these is totally unnacceptable.
Click to expand...


Why are some people so totally bereft of a sense of humor?


----------



## jasonlee3071

Billy_Kinetta said:


> jasonlee3071 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Catholic schools in the early 60's.  In some ways I was cattle-prodded to learn things too.
> 
> I will never stop thanking them.
> 
> 
> 
> If the elephant was cattle prodded into painting pics then there's no reason for that creature to feel greatful to his masters for teaching him.
> Going to a catholic school and electro-shocking an elephant are two different things entirely.
> One of these is totally unnacceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are some people so totally bereft of a sense of humor?
Click to expand...


If that was meant to be a joke then sorry I missed the point of it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

jasonlee3071 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonlee3071 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Catholic schools in the early 60's.  In some ways I was cattle-prodded to learn things too.
> 
> I will never stop thanking them.
> 
> 
> 
> If the elephant was cattle prodded into painting pics then there's no reason for that creature to feel greatful to his masters for teaching him.
> Going to a catholic school and electro-shocking an elephant are two different things entirely.
> One of these is totally unnacceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are some people so totally bereft of a sense of humor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was meant to be a joke then sorry I missed the point of it.
Click to expand...


I see you didn't attend Catholic schools.


----------



## jasonlee3071

Billy_Kinetta said:


> jasonlee3071 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonlee3071 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Catholic schools in the early 60's.  In some ways I was cattle-prodded to learn things too.
> 
> I will never stop thanking them.
> 
> 
> 
> If the elephant was cattle prodded into painting pics then there's no reason for that creature to feel greatful to his masters for teaching him.
> Going to a catholic school and electro-shocking an elephant are two different things entirely.
> One of these is totally unnacceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are some people so totally bereft of a sense of humor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was meant to be a joke then sorry I missed the point of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you didn't attend Catholic schools.
Click to expand...


No I didn't go to a catholic school. But I went to a lot of shitty public schools.
But I like the fact that at least in the catholic schools they wouldn';t put up with half the shit that I saw go
on in the public schools that I went to.
Public schools are very lax when it comes to penalizing or administering any form of disciplinary action whatsoever.
Also quality of education leaves much to be desired.
However I don't care or wouldn't care for the religious indoctrination that probably does go on in a
catholic or christian school.


----------

